

Create your own Justin.tv for $199 - ruang
http://jwz.livejournal.com/1297933.html

======
wccrawford
In the past 5 years, I've had quite a few moments that I thought 'Man, I wish
I could have that as a video clip.' Unfortunately, it was just some random
event and there's no way I'd wear this thing for months just to hopefully
catch some 30 second segment of life.

But maybe others are less rational than I am and it'll result in a lot of
awesome youtube clips.

------
ruang
I would definitely consider buying something like this if it could be built
into glasses to look less obnoxious. Additional bonus if a wi-fi hard drive
could be added for longer recording times.

